# Stormy Weather



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

I apologize in advance if this has been asked before. I know how upset some people get about such matters, but I can't seem to find the info I would like.

Let's assume there is a storm in the area, and satellite signal has been lost (we all know how frustrating that can be, even if only temporarily). Is there a way to access the 622 DVR recorded material? I have tried to no avail on more than one occasion. It would seem to me that a satellite signal would have no effect on the stuff already on the receiver.

What am I missing? Any input appreciated.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

With the remote in SAT mode, try pressing the power-off button, which puts the receiver in stand-by. Press the power-on button again, and then immediately press the DVR button. Your DVR menu should open.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

fortinjlf said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked before. I know how upset some people get about such matters, but I can't seem to find the info I would like.
> 
> Let's assume there is a storm in the area, and satellite signal has been lost (we all know how frustrating that can be, even if only temporarily). Is there a way to access the 622 DVR recorded material? I have tried to no avail on more than one occasion. It would seem to me that a satellite signal would have no effect on the stuff already on the receiver.
> 
> What am I missing? Any input appreciated.


Press Menu then 9 then 1.


----------

